# series programas pelis etc etc que lo PETARON en su epoca y que ahora NO SE ACUERDA NI DIOS



## amputado (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## batone79 (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## vanderwilde (15 Abr 2022)

Entre Falcon Crest y Dinatía, las tiendas siempre vacías.

Esto es lo que habría que ponerle a las españolas para que acabaran de reventar. Dinastía.

Después de verla iban a despreciar hasta los funcionarios, que ya es decir.


----------



## Straton (15 Abr 2022)

De Koyak y Colombo si se acuerda todo el mundo, de los otros dos, Banacek y McCloud no tanto


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Abr 2022)

cuando haces un final que revienta todo


----------



## Straton (15 Abr 2022)

A ver quien se acuerda de esto. 



Recuerdo como me impresionaba porque le daban 5 mil dolares a la gente, y yo pensaba que eran como 5 mil pesetas y que era una miseria para una loteria.


----------



## LeeMarvin (15 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> A ver quien se acuerda de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> Recuerdo como me impresionaba porque le daban 5 mil dolares a la gente, y yo pensaba que eran como 5 mil pesetas y que era una miseria para una loteria.



Me suena mucho!


----------



## Straton (15 Abr 2022)

Hotel



El halcon callejero


----------



## geflow (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## amputado (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Valentino (15 Abr 2022)

¿La mejor serie ever seen?


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (15 Abr 2022)

desde las margenes del Lian Shan Po os saluda Chin Lu


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (15 Abr 2022)

Parker Lewis nunca pierde.
Buenísima, luego se echa novia y pierde todo interés.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (16 Abr 2022)

Dentro del laberinto (serie de aventuras para adolescentes)
La fuga de Logan (ciencia-ficción, futurista)
Madre e hijo (comedia británica)
El gran héroe americano (comedia, aventuras)
La clínica de la Selva Negra (serie alemana, drama)
Otro mundo (ciencia-ficción, aventuras)
El halcòn callejero (como El Coche Fantástico pero con una moto)
Starman (ciencia-ficción)

En los 80 a veces también ponían series de países de Europa del Este, no recuerdo ningún título, pero sí recuerdo que en una de ellas salían desnudos y la ponían en horario infantil. No soy contraria a que los niños vean desnudos, pero me llamó mucho la atención que pusieran esa serie a las 7 de la tarde


----------



## LeeMarvin (16 Abr 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Dentro del laberinto (serie de aventuras para adolescentes)
> La fuga de Logan (ciencia-ficción, futurista)
> Madre e hijo (comedia británica)
> El gran héroe americano (comedia, aventuras)
> ...



En esos años había un programa llamado Pista Libre donde se trataban temas de actualidad ilustrados con una peli. Lo recuerdo muy vagamente pero creo que ponían muchas pelis de Europa del Este. Eran los sábados por la mañana.


----------



## Topedelagama (16 Abr 2022)

Alguien se acuerda de la divertida serie “Búscate la vida” (Get a Life) de un repartidor de periódicos mayor que vivía con sus padres.




Búscate la vida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

Estáis poniendo series que todo el mundo recuerda, capullos.


----------



## cebollo (16 Abr 2022)

Están muy olvidadas varias películas de mucho éxito ochentero: Tootsie, Arthur soltero de oro, Tres solteros y un biberón. 

Ghost no me parece que esté muy recordada para el exitazo que fue. Está menos recordada que Pretty woman. 

Y está muy olvidada Ally Mcbeal en series. 

Noto olvidado o poco valorado a Kevin Costner, que del 87 al 93 o así fue superestrella máxima


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda de la divertida serie “Búscate la vida” (Get a Life) de un repartidor de periódicos mayor que vivía con sus padres.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026863
> 
> ...



Las últimas temporadas ya fueron al absurdo más total y divertido. Cuándo se comen al alien, cuando viaja en el tiempo....


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> A ver quien se acuerda de esto.
> 
> 
> 
> Recuerdo como me impresionaba porque le daban 5 mil dolares a la gente, y yo pensaba que eran como 5 mil pesetas y que era una miseria para una loteria.



Les daban cinco mil.dolares en calderilla para gastos, el resto eran varios millones de dólares.
Me encantaba, recuerdo un episodio que una tienda de barrio casi arruinada por un súper le empieza a hacer la competencia con un dumping brutal y los hunde.

Alguien recuerda como perros y gatos? Una serie británica de crímenes super divertida.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (16 Abr 2022)

Hay muchas. Bil Cosbi.Webster.cancion triste de Hill stret. Starki y hut.la hora de Beni hill etc ..


----------



## Straton (16 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Les daban cinco mil.dolares en calderilla para gastos, el resto eran varios millones de dólares.
> Me encantaba, recuerdo un episodio que una tienda de barrio casi arruinada por un súper le empieza a hacer la competencia con un dumping brutal y los hunde.
> 
> Alguien recuerda como perros y gatos? Una serie británica de crímenes super divertida.



Mayoria de las veces era un millon de dolares, un millon de pesetas tampoco era para tanto en la época, yo creía que era lo mismo hasta le pregunte a mis padres sobre el asunto.


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Hay muchas. Bil Cosbi.Webster.cancion triste de Hill stret. Starki y hut.la hora de Beni hill etc ..



Pero esas las recuerda t Cristo.
Igual que corrupción en Miami, forma parte de la cultura pop.


----------



## cebollo (16 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Alguien recuerda como perros y gatos? Una serie británica de crímenes super divertida.



La chica rubia, Glinys Barber era maravillosa. Se casó con el coprotagonista.


----------



## fred (16 Abr 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda de la divertida serie “Búscate la vida” (Get a Life) de un repartidor de periódicos mayor que vivía con sus padres.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026863
> 
> ...


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La chica rubia, Glinys Barber era maravillosa. Se casó con el coprotagonista.



Ah, eso no lo sabía. Era una monería la rubia pija pero dura en su trabajo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## nomeconsta (16 Abr 2022)

fred dijo:


>



Oh, vomitón, eres tú, mi querido amigo


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

Atentos porque solo lo diré una vez.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Bajando de la galaxia a la izquierda

Que era como neighbours pero con aliens


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Buck Rogers en el siglo XXV


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Atentos porque solo lo diré una vez.



Allo Allo la han vuelto a dar recientemente en Cataluña y ha envejecido mal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Carlos Jose Lopez dijo:


> Parker Lewis nunca pierde.
> Buenísima, luego se echa novia y pierde todo interés.



Ferris Bueller


----------



## eltonelero (16 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Están muy olvidadas varias películas de mucho éxito ochentero: Tootsie, Arthur soltero de oro, Tres solteros y un biberón.
> 
> Ghost no me parece que esté muy recordada para el exitazo que fue. Está menos recordada que Pretty woman.
> 
> ...



Iba a decir Ally McBeal, en su epoca fue la "game of thrones" de las series y ahora ni tiene fandom y no la recuerda ni Dios.

A Ghost le ha salvado de ser totalmete olvidada la escena de la cerámica y la banda sonora.
Intuyo que ya no es una peli romántica que funciona bien en el ideario colectivo femenino porque en realidad no había mucho romance en la peli ni tampoco drama ni malotismo/tia siendo pretendida por un tio 100000 puntos por encima suyo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Abr 2022)

El doctor Who de los 80 me molaba bastante. Lástima la lamentable deriva NWO de la serie actual.


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El doctor Who de los 80 me molaba bastante. Lástima la lamentable deriva NWO de la serie actual.



El primer doctor de esta estapa es mi favorito, lástima que durara tan poco.
La última temporada con la doctora no la he visto, la verdad.


----------



## Zbigniew (16 Abr 2022)

geflow dijo:


>



. Joder esas tres son míticas,míticas.Lo mejor que hizo el Willis y tremenda Cybill.Hill street blues es brutal, sobre todo Joyce Daventport( sería musa en el foro).


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> El primer doctor de esta estapa es mi favorito, lástima que durara tan poco.
> La última temporada con la doctora no la he visto, la verdad.



La serie pierde muchísimo con la doctora, no la he seguido viendo porque me ponía malo el NWO que le meten. Se han cargado totalmente la saga, hasta el punto de que muchos fans de toda la vida no la siguen viendo. En España ya no se emite, hay que verla con subs.


----------



## gonzalo11 (16 Abr 2022)

A ver quien se acuerda de esta, de crio me flipaba:




Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

gonzalo11 dijo:


> A ver quien se acuerda de esta, de crio me flipaba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía, esa sí que la tenía olvidada hasta que he visto la intro. 
La veo y subo a una que era de un grupo de militares prisioneros en un campo nazi que intentaban escapar...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Madre mía, esa sí que la tenía olvidada hasta que he visto la intro.
> La veo y subo a una que era de un grupo de militares prisioneros en un campo nazi que intentaban escapar...



La Fuga de Colditz


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Abr 2022)

Esta que era una serie buenisima.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Abr 2022)

Poldark la original


----------



## tigre_quetzalcoatl (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Abr 2022)

Probablemente la mejor intro de una serie de tv


----------



## Tronio (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Abr 2022)

Esta tambien lo peto fuerte... yo era muy pequeño cuando la pusieron. Ya la vi de adulto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

amputado dijo:


>



¿Qué es esa puta mierda?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Entre Falcon Crest y Dinatía, las tiendas siempre vacías.
> 
> Esto es lo que habría que ponerle a las españolas para que acabaran de reventar. Dinastía.
> 
> Después de verla iban a despreciar hasta los funcionarios, que ya es decir.



En esa época les dió por las series de ricos:


----------



## Manufacturer (16 Abr 2022)

El show de Benny Hill.



L'escurçò negre (La víbora negra, The Black Adder)


----------



## alas97 (16 Abr 2022)

Sufrid, SUUUUUfriiddd


----------



## cebollo (16 Abr 2022)

Otras dos pelis de mucho éxito de finales de los 80 que me parece que están olvidadas, Un pez llamado Wanda y Atracción fatal. 

Algo después tuvo éxito Bagdad café y su canción sonó durante años en los anuncios de Baileys.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué es esa puta mierda?



La versión charo de una rubia muy dudosa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

De esta seguro que no se acuerda nadie:


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> El halcon callejero



Tremendas las intros de Mancini. Un carro de Emys, cuando no había polladas de cupo y demás, lo avalan


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De esta seguro que no se acuerda nadie:



Quítate tú pa ponerme yo de sobera


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> La Fuga de Colditz



No, aunque muy buen aporte. Yo me refería a los héroes de Hogan. Era una comedia.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esta que era una serie buenisima.



Esta, si la has visto, no se olvida. Tremenda música, tremendo reparto y una factura impecable


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Quién es el jefe?

Alyssa Milano daba para paja en cada episodio


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (16 Abr 2022)

Norte y Sur... qué maravilla. Una de las series más flipantes que se han hecho.

Añado yo otra: Centennial.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2022)

Estra me gustaba. Me quedaba hasta las tantas ya que la echaban de madrugada.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

El trueno azul


----------



## Tobermory (16 Abr 2022)

Dudo que alguien se acuerde de esta serie "OVNI", con el comandante Straker y su oganización anti-alien camuflada de estudio de cine, lo petó durante un verano.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Lou Grant


----------



## Mission (16 Abr 2022)

V


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2022)

Sonaba esto y a la cama. Otros tiempos, jajaja. Otra pequeña joya de Mancini


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> V
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027534



De v se acuerda todo el mundo y ha habido un remake


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tobermory (16 Abr 2022)

"La mujer de tu vida", lo mejor era la canción final, aunque no recordaba que salieran tantos famosillos.


----------



## hyperburned (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Sandokan
Orzowei
Kunta kinte


----------



## hyperburned (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

Sledge hammer, seguro que no la recordáis, su protagonista haría las delicias del forero medio.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2022)

Como tengo buena memoria me acuerdo de muchas aunque no fueran muy populares. Entonces sólo había un canal de tv.


----------



## Mission (16 Abr 2022)

Aquellos maravillosos años


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Tobermory dijo:


> "La mujer de tu vida", lo mejor era la canción final, aunque no recordaba que salieran tantos famosillos.



Esas pintas de los 90 son demenciales


----------



## bocadRillo (16 Abr 2022)

ésta es pa nota


----------



## hyperburned (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mission (16 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De v se acuerda todo el mundo y ha habido un remake



Y que mas da hombre, yo me acuerdo del 95% que se han puesto y no pasa nada.


----------



## Eremita (16 Abr 2022)

A ver si se os caen ya los dientes de leche:

Los hombres de Harrilson.
Con 8 basta.
Vacaciones en el mar.
Colombo.
La hora de Hitchcock.
Bonanza.
La casa de la pradera.
Autopista hacia el cielo.
Se ha escrito un crimen.

Me tomo las gotas para la memoria y pongo más.

....mas....mas... Edito, MASH, o algo así, médicos en la guerra de Vietnam .


----------



## hyperburned (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alex Cosma (16 Abr 2022)

¿Os habéis dado cuenta de lo anglificados (aculturados) que estáis?


----------



## Eremita (16 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Sandokan
> Orzowei
> Kunta kinte



Pipi Calzaslargas


----------



## bocadRillo (16 Abr 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


>



Qué inquietante. Era lo más parecido a una posesión, pobre chaval


----------



## hyperburned (16 Abr 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta de lo anglificados (aculturados) que estáis?


----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta de lo anglificados (aculturados) que estáis?



Si te parece vamos a poner todas las mierdas de resines 

Los serrano
Ifamily
Aquí paz y allá gloria
La versión española de Cheers
...


----------



## hyperburned (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## bocadRillo (16 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Sonaba esto y a la cama. Otros tiempos, jajaja. Otra pequeña joya de Mancini



Cielos!!!!!!!!!
Yo era muy pequeña, hace cuarentaytantos años que no veía esto
solo me acuerdo del tío con la linterna, que se acercaba, y me daba miedo, vaya flash acabo de tener


----------



## Mission (16 Abr 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta de lo anglificados (aculturados) que estáis?



Médico de familia


----------



## hyperburned (16 Abr 2022)

Dios, Franco y Santiago Bernabeu


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Abr 2022)

Pepa y pepe
Quien da la vez
Lleno por favor
Farmacia de guardia
Hostal royal manzanares 
Mis adorables vecinos 
Javier ya no vive solo 
Ala dina
Casi perfectos


----------



## Tobermory (16 Abr 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta de lo anglificados (aculturados) que estáis?



Peor todavía... ¿os habéis dado cuenta de la cantidad infinita de series que nos hemos metido entre pecho y espalda?


----------



## Alex Cosma (16 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si te parece vamos a poner todas las mierdas de resines
> 
> Los serrano
> Ifamily
> ...



Quien dice series... dice películas, dice música, dice literatura, dice TODO.
Endofobia y xenofilia.


----------



## Mission (16 Abr 2022)

Melrose Place


----------



## hyperburned (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (16 Abr 2022)

La mitiquísima original está olvidada y ha dado paso a la mierda actual


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Abr 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


>



rociadas Conesa
Rociadas Peñalver

Pero no las busques como están a día de hoy porque ambas están hipercharificadas


----------



## tururut12 (17 Abr 2022)

Los Ángeles de Charlie (1976-1981)


----------



## Tobermory (17 Abr 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esas pintas de los 90 son demenciales



Vaya, me lo has hecho mirar, pensaba que era de los 80.


----------



## hyperburned (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## xzess (17 Abr 2022)

-A 2 metros bajo tierra
-El hombre del millón de dólares
-Mi doble identidad. 
-Fuera de este mundo. 

-Ay señor señor!
- Canguuuuros
-Hotel royal manzanares
-La de la gasolinera con lidia bosh
-Hermanos de leche.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Abr 2022)

La mujer biónica


----------



## luron (17 Abr 2022)

Uff. Yo nunca vi ningún capítulo de Canción triste de Hill Street, pero la melodía de los créditos iniciales sí la recuerdo perfectamente, y la asocio a que el fin de semana se había acabado y tocaba ir al día siguiente al colegio. Recuerdo que la ponían los domingos a última hora de la tarde (sobre las 20.30 o 21.00)...

Odio esa melodía.


----------



## luron (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

geflow dijo:


>



En mi modesta opinión, la sintonía más hermosa de la historia de las series de TV.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> Los Ángeles de Charlie (1976-1981)



Esta es imposible de olvidar con los bellezones que desfilaron por ella. prefiero las de la 1


----------



## ikifenix (17 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Médico de familia
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027553



Hay que ser desgraciao para poner una imagen de médico de familia en la que no sale la Gertru.


----------



## hyperburned (17 Abr 2022)

luron dijo:


>



uff


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)

das kind dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión, la sintonía más hermosa de la historia de las series de TV.



Tremenda intro de Mike Post. Pongo la del piloto que está en mejor calidad y me encanta. La morena me tenía loquito, jajaja


----------



## tururut12 (17 Abr 2022)

Kung-Fu años 70


----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tremenda intro de Mike Post. Pongo la del piloto que está en mejor calidad y me encanta. La morena me tenía loquito, jajaja



Hay una versión extendida que escucho de vez en cuando.

Veronica Hamel era absolutamente deliciosa. La antítesis de la mujer promedio actual.


----------



## luron (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## hyperburned (17 Abr 2022)

das kind dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión, la sintonía más hermosa de la historia de las series de TV.



Esta es una maravilla. Tenemos joyas que hay que valorar


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)

La calidad que había en TVE. Con el doblemente oscarizado Gil Parrondo. Una superserie tristemente olvidada


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

A veces genial, a veces terrible:


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Abr 2022)

peliculon!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> El halcon callejero



Esa de Hotel me suena, pero no recuerdo ni de que iba


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## tururut12 (17 Abr 2022)

La serie Marco Polo emitiva por TVE en 1983.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (17 Abr 2022)

"Madre e hijo" - no era una serie britanica sino australiana, me había equivocado.

Trata de un divorciado de mediana edad, calvo y derroído que se queda sin nada porque su ex lo ha desplumado, tiene que volver a la casa de su madre que padece demencia senil (no se sabe si es de verdad o fingida).
El hermano del protagonista, en cambio, sí ha logrado triunfar en la vida, tanto en lo profesional como en su matrimonio, y no duda en resfregárselo a su hermano cada vez que se le presenta la ocasión. Por supuesto, el triunfador es el hijo preferido de la madre.
Me encantaba la serie, había mucha crítica social.


La clínica de la Selva Negra 

Era una serie alemana que trataba sobre la vida personal y profesional de unos médicos en un lugar idílico de la Selva Negra. Se la considera como una series pioneras sobre médicos.
En España no llegó a emitirse entera, dado que la serie fue demandada ante los tribunales tras la emisión de un episodio en el que se producía una violación


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)

tururut12 dijo:


> La serie Marco Polo emitiva por TVE en 1983.



Joder, de esta ni me acordaba.


----------



## tururut12 (17 Abr 2022)

Cosmos, emitida por TVE en 1982.


----------



## hyperburned (17 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



serie de alphas


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)

Que lo petaran y se esfumaran. El Halcón callejero. Es la que más cumple de las nombradas.

Hubo una de un vaquero que hacia cosas modernas. En tiempos del oeste. Ni recuerdo cómo se llamaba. Se volvía cada vez más rara.

Salto al infinito. Lo petó poco pero duró bastante, tenía su publico. No la recuerda nadie.

Parker Lewis nunca pierde creo que la gente, no se porque, no la olvida.

Somos 10.

Los problemas crecen. Con las gemelas Olsen como bebes.

Una que tuvo su momento de gloria y se ha esfumado. Iba de una chica cuya madre muere de cáncer. Le deja la hija en herencia a dos tipos porque no sabe cuál de los dos es el padre. Uno es un macarra artista y el otro un oficinista serio. No habia prueba de paternidad. Apareció durante la serie la prueba. Y tuvieron que hacer un capítulo con el tema.

Pankie Bruster. Lo petó poco. Pero ahora me hace gracia la niña. Y si lees sobre porque terminó la serie tiene gracia. La niña echó unos tetones que pa que. Al llegar a adulta se las rabajó. Me da pena toda la historia. Y la perdida de esos tesoros.

Rossane, si que lo petó y se esfumó.

Sabrina. La echaron hasta la saciedad. Luego no la han repuesto.


----------



## hyperburned (17 Abr 2022)

de lo mejorcito que hay ahora


----------



## hyperburned (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Duda Metódica (17 Abr 2022)

Serie inglesa con risas enlatadas, pero ABSOLUTAMENTE BRUTAL:

Caida y auge de Reginald Perrin


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)

Arma joven. Recuerdo que fue un boom. Jejeje. Y tal como vino se fue.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)

La del vaquero era.
Las aventuras de Brisco County








Las aventuras de Brisco County (TV Series 1993–1994) - IMDb


Las aventuras de Brisco County: Created by Jeffrey Boam, Carlton Cuse. With Bruce Campbell, Julius Carry, Christian Clemenson, Comet. A bounty hunter rides the Old West, fighting bad guys, many with futuristic-type gadgets.




m.imdb.com





La verdad era super entretenida.


----------



## Widowmaker (17 Abr 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> En los 80 a veces también ponían series de países de Europa del Este, no recuerdo ningún título, pero sí recuerdo que en una de ellas salían desnudos y la ponían en horario infantil. No soy contraria a que los niños vean desnudos, pero me llamó mucho la atención que pusieran esa serie a las 7 de la tarde



Esa era "Los Visitantes", la echaron en 1986, serie checoslovaca. Iban en un Lada Niva, nada menos.



A ver esta:



O esta. Está completa en Youtube, en inglés.



Y esta:


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)

Coño. Las de Hércules y Xena.
Que lo petaran como esas y que se hayan esfumado pocas.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Abr 2022)

La puerta del misterio: Primer programa | RTVE Play


Emisión del programa La puerta del misterio titulado Primer programa. Todos los contenidos de TVE los tienes aquí, en RTVE Play



www.rtve.es


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Coño, está era la de juzgado de guardia. Es otra que lo petó fuertemente y adiós.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Abr 2022)

Este si que fue flor de un dia.


----------



## hyperburned (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Hay que ser desgraciao para poner una imagen de médico de familia en la que no sale la Gertru.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027565


----------



## JKL-2 (17 Abr 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


>



El reparto tenía actorazos grandes, lo más mítico del cine español, Fernando Fernan Gómez, Agustín González, Jose Luis López Vázquez, Manuel Alexandre... aunque también Resines y Anabel Alonso.


----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

Los Roper, esta sí que es una joya, el que no la haya visto que lo haga, no se arrepentirá.


----------



## JKL-2 (17 Abr 2022)

Me parece que todavía no han puesto la mejor producción televisiva que se ha realizado en España "La huella del crimen"


----------



## JKL-2 (17 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Entre Falcon Crest y Dinatía, las tiendas siempre vacías.
> 
> Esto es lo que habría que ponerle a las españolas para que acabaran de reventar. Dinastía.
> 
> Después de verla iban a despreciar hasta los funcionarios, que ya es decir.



Dinastía tiene un remake en Netflix. Pero no tengo ni idea de qué va aparte de las promos. Ni he visto la original ni el remake. ¿Algún resumen?


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Serie inglesa con risas enlatadas, pero ABSOLUTAMENTE BRUTAL:
> 
> Caida y auge de Reginald Perrin



Se me ha adelantado... brutal cuando se acordaba de la suegra y se imaginaba a un hipopótamo trotando.


----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

Aquí se tituló "Jóvenes" (hay un hilo en la guarde sobre la serie): 



Otra de hace muchos años, con una gran sintonía de cabecera: "Treinta y tantos".


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (17 Abr 2022)

Esta fue posiblemente la pionera en series de instituto o por lo menos no me suena ninguna anterior

(hostia si hay hasta un negro con blanca en la era prenetflix, unos adelantados a su tiempo)


----------



## Isbanilla (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Zbigniew (17 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Mel Torme


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## cabronias (17 Abr 2022)

Chocky.
Creo que la echaban los viernes por la tarde. Me daba algo de mal rollo.



Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abrojo (17 Abr 2022)

Tras el éxito de Cristal vino con los mismos actores, La Dama de Rosa. Los culebrones venezolanos lo petaban y mucho

Carlos Mata era el galán que ponía a mil a las marujas de los 90




Y ahora una españolada que creo que no la habéis puesto y se tiró un porrón de episodios. EL SUPER: historias de todos los días



Creo que algunas de esas series españolas o americanas las acaban reponiendo en algún infracanal local o autonómico paco. Algunas más icónicas o "de culto" las reponían hace años cuando hubo una cierta nostalgia por los ochenta en Cuatro o algún otro canal. El Equipo A lo tuvieron en bucle una buena temporada


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Abr 2022)

das kind dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión, la sintonía más hermosa de la historia de las series de TV.



Hombre de Mike Post y mi admirado Larry Carlton, su opinión no es modesta.


----------



## cabronias (17 Abr 2022)

Widowmaker dijo:


> Esa era "Los Visitantes", la echaron en 1986, serie checoslovaca. Iban en un Lada Niva, nada menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La de los visitantes era muy rara. Al menos de pequeño me lo parecía.
Si mal no recuerdo, en el futuro nadie tenía pelo en el cuerpo e iban desnudos. Al venir al presente se tenían que poner peluca y vestirse y eso les incomodaba.
Cosas de checos...

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lammero (17 Abr 2022)

Hombre... si lo petaron en su día es muy difícil que hayan sido olvidadas.
Los zoomos que no las vieron en su día no pueden olvidarlas 

En todo caso, un par de semirarezas Sci-Fi


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Abr 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta de lo anglificados (aculturados) que estáis?



Siempre hay que leer ,ver lo que trata de decir el enemigo.Eso no significa que sea mejor o nos guste .También leemos o vemos otras cosas de otras culturas.Pero en aquella época era difícil ver qué se hacía en Nigeria, Laos o Vietnam.Yo siempre decía que el problema no es ver la tele sino asimilarla y creerla.Es como si escucho a FJL y me lo creo, no!?Lo escucho para ver por dónde va( que ya lo se).Me río y puede que escuche no sé a la Charo Otero( no la escucho) pero como ejemplo ,para ver por dónde van los tiros.


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

Matrimonio con hijos, las 4 primeras temporadas son las mejores, luego decae bastante.


----------



## El centinela (17 Abr 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


>



La serie era una mierda pero a la power ranger rosa la ponia mirando a Cuenca


----------



## melf (17 Abr 2022)

El extraño señor Duvallier




Mike Hammer


----------



## 2plx2 (17 Abr 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Serie inglesa con risas enlatadas, pero ABSOLUTAMENTE BRUTAL:
> 
> Caida y auge de Reginald Perrin



Desde niño, nunca había vuelto a oír a hablar de esta serie. Joder, qué sensación más extraña.


----------



## Busher (17 Abr 2022)

El Enano Rojo


Y su version iberica...

Pluton BRB Nero


----------



## prolok (17 Abr 2022)

Hombre rico, hombre pobre (Miniserie de TV) (1976)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Miniserie de TV de 9 episodios. Adaptación de un best-seller de Irwin Shaw que ganó cuatro premios Emmy. Narra la historia de los hermanos Jordache, cuyas vidas siguen caminos muy distintos. Mientras ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## prolok (17 Abr 2022)

El increíble Hulk (Serie de TV) (1978)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (1978-1982). El Dr. David Bruce Banner durante años ha estado investigando los casos de personas que en circunstancias de peligro hacen muestra de forma ocasional de una fuerza increíble. ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## prolok (17 Abr 2022)

Tierra de gigantes (Serie de TV) (1968)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (1968–1970). 51 episodios. Serie creada por Irwin Allen con el sello de "Lost in Space", que narra las aventuras de la tripulación y pasajeros de una nave de transporte suborbital, que es ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## prolok (17 Abr 2022)

Perdidos en el espacio (Serie de TV) (1965)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (1965-1968). 3 temporadas. 83 episodios. El profesor John Robinson decide abandonar la Tierra, con problemas de sobrepoblación, y mudarse con su esposa y sus dos hijos a un planeta ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## prolok (17 Abr 2022)

Brigada Central (Serie de TV) (1989)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (1989-1990). 14 episodios. Policías de elite son seleccionados para integrar el grupo especial de la Brigada Central, adscrita a la Dirección General de la Seguridad del Estado, para ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Valentino (17 Abr 2022)

Se supone que esta serie era de humor, por las chirriantes risas enlatadas. Creo que este sketch iba dirigido al sr. Tezanos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Este si que fue flor de un dia.



Este lo han estado reponiendo durante cantidad de años y no descarto que lo repongan.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)

Coño, me acuerdo de esa escena. Luego fue imitada en una serie española. Recuerdo el cante si habías visto la otra. No sé si salía Jorge Sanz o algo así. Era un calco a las española.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)

Estas dos lo petaron.

La casa de la pradera.


Autopista hacia el cielo.



Series ultraprohibidas en la actualidad. Tienen fuertes valores morales.


----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

El comisario


----------



## Skreytingamaður (17 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Qué recuerdos!, mi vecina alquilaba pelis de Agatha Christie en el videoclub y cuando terminaba de verlas las rebobinaba justo cuando decían el nombre del asesino por si algún pringao la alquilaba después y la rebobinaba con la tele puesta. 
A los que nacieron a partir de finales de los 80, ésto les debe sonar a chino

Hablando de series que lo petaron y que ya están olvidadas, la serie Fama fue un exitazo en su día. La peña no sólo seguía las andanzas de Leroy, Bruno, Coco, etc, sino que también imitaban su estilo, por ejemplo, se pusieron de moda los calentadores que usan los bailarines y la ropa de baile que se utiliza en los ensayos, como los bodies. Más que una serie fue un fenómeno social. Los artistas de la serie hacían giras internacionales, y el discurso que da la profe de baile al inicio es mítico.
Hoy en día está más que olvidada, se ve que eso de esforzarse y trabajar duro para lograr un sueño ya no se lleva.


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Eremita (17 Abr 2022)

Shogun.
Twin peaks.
Las brujas de Salem...¿Lot?
Los Ropper.

Edito, la conquista del Oeste.


----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

Doctor en Alaska


----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

Expediente X


----------



## Alex Cosma (17 Abr 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Siempre hay que leer ,ver lo que trata de decir el enemigo.Eso no significa que sea mejor o nos guste.



Imagino que hablas por ti, porque la mayoría no entiende (o no entendía) a EEUU (o lo anglo) como "enemigo"... De hecho la gente ve esas series, y películas, escucha esa música y lee esos libros porque les gusta... y además a tiempo completo, por tanto sin dejar apenas espacio para la cultura propia, o incluso, en este caso sí, viéndola como enemiga.

La ACULTURACIÓN (inducida desde el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) de los pueblos ibéricos, es brutal, mayor que en ninguna otra parte. Y esto es debido precisamente a que los pueblos ibéricos han sido los que más y mejor han luchado contra el PODER y por su LIBERTAD... Y es evidente que a los mejores es a los que el PODER quiere destruir más y de forma más profunda (llegando al exterminio en marcha)... no vaya a ser que en algún momento revivan...

Por cierto, que no hay mucha diferencia entre fachas y progres en cuanto a la anglofilia y endofobia.

El "patriotismo" real ni está ni se le espera (incluso el artificial patriotismo "español", ya que España, como el resto de ESTADOS-NACIÓN es una creación artificial e impuesta al PUEBLO a la fuerza por minorías poderhabientes).


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Busher (17 Abr 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Estas dos lo petaron.
> 
> La casa de la pradera.
> 
> ...



Y ademas "Maiquel Landon" era un comico excelente, a la altura de "Brus Li" , "Chalton Jeston" y "Errol Flin".


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)

Hay que decir que las series estadounidenses de los 70 y principios de los 80 estaban realizadas por los grandes estudios cinematográficos, con actores y directores que empezaban y con viejas glorias que ya no tenían papeles en el cine, filmadas en panavision.
Su calidad era muy grande
El primer episodio de Colombo está dirigido por Steven Spielberg, por ejemplo
Pero, para mí, lo más impresionante de sus primeras temporadas es la música. Por supuesto, esta serie no está olvidada. Sigue siendo un clásico por el que el tiempo no pasa


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## Krattenfeld (17 Abr 2022)

Café para muy cafeteros:

La piedra blanca.


----------



## Waterman (17 Abr 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Dentro del laberinto (serie de aventuras para adolescentes)
> La fuga de Logan (ciencia-ficción, futurista)
> Madre e hijo (comedia británica)
> El gran héroe americano (comedia, aventuras)
> ...



Venia justo a poner Dentro del laberinto y la Fuga de Logan, recuerdo que la primera me resultaba fascinante, creo que la daban los jueves por la tarde y me gustaba tanto que se me pasaba como un suspiro, ahora vista en videos en Youtube resulta ridicula.

Te niego el Nidus 

¿Cual era Otro mundo?


----------



## Skreytingamaður (17 Abr 2022)

Waterman dijo:


> Venia justo a poner Dentro del laberinto y la Fuga de Logan, recuerdo que la primera me resultaba fascinante, creo que la daban los jueves por la tarde y me gustaba tanto que se me pasaba como un suspiro, ahora vista en videos en Youtube resulta ridicula.
> 
> Te niego el Nidus
> 
> ¿Cual era Otro mundo?



Otro Mundo contaba las aventuras de una familia que era transportada a un universo paralelo que estaba regido por la iglesia de la inteligencia artificial, la cual rendía culto a los ordenadores y a los robots


----------



## Widowmaker (17 Abr 2022)

Los Hombres de Harrelson:



Detective Privado. Esta, pese a ser más reciente, no se encuentra ni en EEUU, mucho menos doblada al español. Pero tengo una versión piratilla en V.O.:



El Pícaro:



Los Casos de Rockford:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Aquí se tituló "Jóvenes" (hay un hilo en la guarde sobre la serie):
> 
> 
> 
> Otra de hace muchos años, con una gran sintonía de cabecera: "Treinta y tantos".



En TV3 era "els joves". Mítica la serie.


----------



## Isbanilla (17 Abr 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Shogun.
> Twin peaks.
> Las brujas de Salem...¿Lot?
> Los Ropper.
> ...



El misterio de Salem's Lot. Que miedo daba!!


----------



## Eremita (17 Abr 2022)

Isbanilla dijo:


> El misterio de Salem's Lot. Que miedo daba!!



Eso es, me lié.
Aprovecho y dejó está Miguel Strogoff (TV Mini Series 1975– ) - IMDb

Que creo que en los 90 hubo otra versión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En TV3 era "els joves". Mítica la serie.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Abr 2022)

yo me acuerdo de un capítulo de uno de los más jovencillos que le venían las poluciones nocturnas (sueños húmedos y tal) y tenía un susto en el cuerpo guapo hasta que se enteró que era algo normal. No sé por qué se me quedó eso grabado no entendiendo todavía de qué iba la vaina hasta unos años más tarde


----------



## Abrojo (17 Abr 2022)

Esta de ciencia ficción/historia no la habéis puesto. Para mí es la forma más entendible de realizar viajes en el tiempo, intercambiando conciencias entre personas. La serie acabó por tener un trasfondo o arco más espiritual o místico, siendo el protagonista un instrumento de Dios para arreglar lo que el Mal estropeaba


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (17 Abr 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda de la divertida serie “Búscate la vida” (Get a Life) de un repartidor de periódicos mayor que vivía con sus padres.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026863
> 
> ...



Muy buena. 

No le gustaba a todo el mundo.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Abr 2022)

qué guapito era Zack Morris


----------



## Widowmaker (17 Abr 2022)

Sandokan:


----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Shogun.
> Twin peaks.
> Las brujas de Salem...¿Lot?
> Los Ropper.
> ...



Joder, Twin Peaks fue un pelotazo absoluto. Recuerdo que el último episodio (en el que se resolvía el asesinato de Laura Palmer) debió tener una audiencia brutal. 

La segunda parte de la serie fue una mierda (a mi juicio); demasiado extraño todo.


----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Doctor en Alaska
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027735



Serie de absoluto culto. La escena donde le cae el satélite en la cabeza al novio de la protagonista y el funeral con el cacharro sobresaliendo del ataúd es una de las mayores frikadas con las que me he descojonado jamás.

Y qué guapa era Janine Turner.


----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Hace poco murió el que hacía de padre de las niñas, no?


----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En TV3 era "els joves". Mítica la serie.



Aquí la dió ETB, se titulaba "Gazteak" (Jóvenes).


----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

Esta no la llegué a ver, pero la sintonía es mítica:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## trompicabalas (17 Abr 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> Dentro del laberinto (serie de aventuras para adolescentes)



Yo la veía y me gustaba. Recuerdo cuando los niños llamaban al brujo: "Rothgo, Rothgo..." y la bruja mala Belor... Luego me parece que echaron otra que era Belor y Lazlo que era como una continuación. También me acuerdo que por aquella época echaban una que se llamaba "Chocky". Por entonces echaban también una serie que se llamaba "Maika, la niña del espacio".


----------



## Gouel (17 Abr 2022)

trompicabalas dijo:


> Yo la veía y me gustaba. Recuerdo cuando los niños llamaban al brujo: "Rothgo, Rothgo..." y la bruja mala Belor... Luego me parece que echaron otra que era Belor y Lazlo que era como una continuación. También me acuerdo que por aquella época echaban una que se llamaba "Chocky". Por entonces echaban también una serie que se llamaba "Maika, la niña del espacio".



Esa era una que tenía el poder de parar el tiempo?


----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Serie de absoluto culto. La escena donde le cae el satélite en la cabeza al novio de la protagonista y el funeral con el cacharro sobresaliendo del ataúd es una de las mayores frikadas con las que me he descojonado jamás.
> 
> Y qué guapa era Janine Turner.



Sí , tenia algunos golpes cojonudos como ese que has nombrado, aunque el hecho de que la emitiera la 2 hará que a muchos ni le suene, una pena la verdad.


----------



## das kind (17 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Sí , tenia algunos golpes cojonudos como ese que has nombrado, aunque* el hecho de que la emitiera la 2 hará que a muchos ni le suene*, una pena la verdad.



Y que la daban muy tarde.


----------



## Mission (17 Abr 2022)

Esta creo que nadie la ha puesto y me pareció una serie cojonuda que cancelaron inesperadamente a pesar de sus altas audiencias, los capítulos finales fueron bastante forzados para una serie que mereció un final mejor.

Mujeres desesperadas

P.D. También podía haberse llamado mujeres *operadas *perfectamente.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (17 Abr 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Otras dos pelis de mucho éxito de finales de los 80 que me parece que están olvidadas, Un pez llamado Wanda y Atracción fatal.
> 
> Algo después tuvo éxito Bagdad café y su canción sonó durante años en los anuncios de Baileys.



Un pez llamado Wanda, olvidada??? Es un clásico, no me cansaré nunca de verla. Recuerdo el estreno en el cine, uno de mis amigos tirado por el suelo en el pasillo del cine cada vez que se cargaban a uno de los perros


----------



## Gran Shurmano (17 Abr 2022)

Enredo
Me encantaba!!!


----------



## Hamtel (17 Abr 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Hace poco murió el que hacía de padre de las niñas, no?



Sí


----------



## MazingerXXL (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## spala (17 Abr 2022)

la sopa boba
q lo daban por la tarde creo recordar, aunque no se si lo petó mucho


----------



## MazingerXXL (17 Abr 2022)

De otro mundo


----------



## tururut12 (17 Abr 2022)

Melrose Place


----------



## luron (17 Abr 2022)

Lo cierto es que a mí "Cuentos asombrosos" no me parecía nada del otro mundo, pero sí había un capítulo que me gustaba mucho: 
Thanksgiving (acción de gracias).

En ese vídeo salen unos segundos de la parte del "pavo".


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Abr 2022)

Esta si que lo peto todo lo gordo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Abr 2022)

Ostrás yo creo que llevas razón. Molaría poner una escena al lado de la otra porque era un puto calco.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## Effetá (18 Abr 2022)

Creo que ya las habeis puesto todas. Por qué no hay un canal o plataforma para emitir Canción Triste de Hill Street, Lou Grant, Mike Hammer, Los Ropper, Las Calles de San Francisco y, Centenial, La Conquista del Oeste y Zebulón Macahan en fin, todas. 

Ya me estoy durmiendo, quería llegar al final. Con las series de adolescentes me habéis recordado ésta de los 80, con un tiernecito Johny Depp en Nuevos Policías, una serie donde se infiltraban en institutos para investigar casos o vigilar el trapicheo de drogas y el uso de armas


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## das kind (18 Abr 2022)

Creo que no está puesta. Mítica también:


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Abr 2022)

Aquí está enterita. Pero no sé si es prudente volver a verla.
He visto algunos cadaveres vivos.
Por ejemplo Kike San Francisco.









Colegio mayor - Aclárate, chaval


En el colegio mayor Pío Baroja se van a producir importantes cambios. Willy, el más veterano de los residentes, es reclamado para administrar las...



www.rtve.es


----------



## Peter Sellers (18 Abr 2022)

La echaban los Jueves por la noche.


----------



## JKL-2 (18 Abr 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


>



Es curioso como tanto rollo que se da con el nwo, las cuotas de género, la diversidad y en muchas de estas series hace décadas eran mucho más representativas sin tanto discurso. 

Esta de los Power Rangers tenía 

-El chulo-guaperas (rojo)
-La china-asiática (amarilla)
-El negro-racial (negro)
-La blanca-guapa (rosa)
-El friki-nerd con gafas (azul) 

Las series habitualmente tenían algún friki-nerd gafotas intelectual más o menos digno, un estereotipo que cada vez es más minoritario o directamente ridiculizado en las producciones actuales. 

Otra que sonó bastante


----------



## Mission (18 Abr 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Hay que decir que las series estadounidenses de los 70 y principios de los 80 estaban realizadas por los grandes estudios cinematográficos, con actores y directores que empezaban y con viejas glorias que ya no tenían papeles en el cine, filmadas en panavision.
> Su calidad era muy grande
> El primer episodio de Colombo está dirigido por Steven Spielberg, por ejemplo
> Pero, para mí, lo más impresionante de sus primeras temporadas es la música. Por supuesto, esta serie no está olvidada. Sigue siendo un clásico por el que el tiempo no pasa



Yo Colombo la sigo viendo una y otra vez, obviamente tiene episodios excelentes y otros que son un truño, pero afortunadamente abundan los primeros. Peter Falk bordó el personaje y siempre nos quedaremos con las ganas de ver a la tan nombrada Sra. Colombo que nunca apareció.


----------



## das kind (18 Abr 2022)

Joder, voy siendo lo que se llama viejo...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Abr 2022)

*La Serie Rosa *



 

Penélope Cruz mintió sobre su edad para poder aparecer desnuda. Quería trepar sí o sí.​


----------



## das kind (18 Abr 2022)

Otra de finales de los '70/primeros '80. Creo que estaba ambientada (y rodada) en Australia:


----------



## Hamtel (18 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Yo Colombo la sigo viendo una y otra vez, obviamente tiene episodios excelentes y otros que son un truño, pero afortunadamente abundan los primeros. Peter Falk bordó el personaje y siempre nos quedaremos con las ganas de ver a la tan nombrada Sra. Colombo que nunca apareció.



yo también le echo un vistazo de vez en cuando. Está en el prime. Los episodios de la primera época son casi todos excelentes. 

El primer clip que he puesto es del episodio que más me gusta de todos. Lo he visto muchas veces desde la primera, hace más de 30 años, y me sigue impresionando.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Abr 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Creo que no está puesta. Mítica también:



Y con otra intro de Mike Post espectacular


----------



## Abrojo (18 Abr 2022)

Tres series de adolescentes guapetones que lo petaron y que más o menos no suelen mencionarse salvo para ver cómo han envejecido o caído en desgracia sus actores. Las actrices daban para paja

Dawson Creek 



The O.C.



Smallville


----------



## Abrojo (18 Abr 2022)

Yo la que seguía cada verano era la de HeartBreak High (Los Rompecorazones). Serie australiana de instituto. Todos molones pero de clase obrera y raíces inmigrantes


----------



## Peter Sellers (18 Abr 2022)

Esta le gustaba a las mujeres, por cierto la protagonista era muy atractiva.


----------



## Peter Sellers (18 Abr 2022)

Serie mítica de la sobremesa, la escena se realizaba en un bar.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Abr 2022)

De ahí sacaron el spin off de Frasier que fue otra seriaca

Me acuerdo del fiasco que intentaron hacer con una Cheers a la española


----------



## Hamtel (18 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> De ahí sacaron el spin off de Frasier que fue otra seriaca
> 
> Me acuerdo del fiasco que intentaron hacer con una Cheers a la española



Demigrancia patria. Ya sacaron su entradilla de coña


La original no era mejor


----------



## Abrojo (18 Abr 2022)

Una que no me recordaba hasta haberla visto ahora en YT, que veo que parece un calco de la de Los Problemas Crecen, solo que en esta el adolescente era el otro buen chico oficial, Michael J. Fox. Creo que el padre era psicólogo pero no recuerdo nada más de ella

Como se llamaba esta serie en español?


----------



## hartman (18 Abr 2022)

esta la echabanal pincipio de telecinco cuando era una cadena de television lo la basura que es.


----------



## Hamtel (18 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Una que no me recordaba hasta haberla visto ahora en YT, que veo que parece un calco de la de Los Problemas Crecen, solo que en esta el adolescente era el otro buen chico oficial, Michael J. Fox. Creo que el padre era psicólogo pero no recuerdo nada más de ella
> 
> Como se llamaba esta serie en español?



Enredos de familia. No la recuerdo, seguramente eran los años de no parar un segundo en casa









Enredos de familia 33 años después


Los protagonistas de la serie Enredos de familia en la actualidad.




yofuiaegb.com


----------



## PLS--palasaca (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## PLS--palasaca (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## ikifenix (18 Abr 2022)

Estas creo que no se han puesto:


----------



## mecaweto (18 Abr 2022)

tigre_quetzalcoatl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027478



Joder, Malcolm es serie mítica. La hemos visto con mis hijos de un tirón hace unos años. Totalmente aconsejable para su visión en familia.


----------



## amputado (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## mecaweto (18 Abr 2022)

Segunda enseñanza (Serie de TV) (1986)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (1986). 13 episodios. Tras el éxito de la serie "Anillos de oro", ambientada en el mundo de la abogacía, Ana Diosdado vuelve a escribir y protagonizar otra serie dirigida por Pedro Masó, ...




m.filmaffinity.com





Segunda Enseñanza. Para recordar cómo eran los institutos en los años 80.


----------



## gonzalo11 (18 Abr 2022)

Algunas de Tv3 míticas:







Y hay una de 2 hermanos, uno un rubiales y orro con bigotón y sombrero vaquero que eran como detectives, no me acuerdo el título


Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gonzalo11 (18 Abr 2022)

Los que recuerden estan de Tv3 son tan viejurros como yo 






Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Effetá (18 Abr 2022)

Uy no me acordaba yo de esa del espantapájaros. Pues el poli es, creo, el sobrino Macahan de La Conquista del Oeste



gonzalo11 dijo:


> Algunas de Tv3 míticas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me ha hecho acordarme de otra de cuando era pequeña, Los Waltons. Creo que transcurría en la época de la Gran Depresión. El chico, John Boy, fue el protagonista de la miniserie IT de los ochenta





Con ocho basta. 




Parece una nueva versión de La Tribu de los Brady




Un chapuzas en casa, y se acabó. Ésta me gustaba verla con el niño a la hora de la merienda


----------



## Henry Rearden (18 Abr 2022)

Skreytingamaður dijo:


> *En los 80 a veces también ponían series de países de Europa del Este, no recuerdo ningún título, pero sí recuerdo que en una de ellas salían desnudos y la ponían en horario infantil. No soy contraria a que los niños vean desnudos, pero me llamó mucho la atención que pusieran esa serie a las 7 de la tarde*



Serie checa _Los visitantes_ (_Návštěvníci_) 

Un meteorito se dirige a la Tierra en el año 2484 y la única solución es viajar 500 años al pasado para encontrar los cuadernos de fórmulas de un niño que años después ganaría el premio Nobel de Física. El final te deja todo roto , pero no lo voy a destripar... 

Los visitantes



La chortina checa desnuda aparece a partir del minuto 1:30


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Tres series de adolescentes guapetones que lo petaron y que más o menos no suelen mencionarse salvo para ver cómo han envejecido o caído en desgracia sus actores. Las actrices daban para paja
> 
> Dawson Creek
> 
> ...



La de 5 en familia. Menudo desfile de pivones.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien se acuerda de esta maravilla?








Alien nación


Una nave espacial llega a La Tierra, en ella viajan 300.000 extraterrestres que eran esclavos en su planeta y fueron liberados. Los aliens comienzan a integrarse poco a poco con la sociedad humana, ...




www.ecartelera.com




Que luego fue serie.








Alien Nation: Ciudadanos del Espacio (Serie de TV) (1989)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (1989-1990) basada en una popular película de 1988 y ambientada en Los Angeles en 1995. Un policía tiene como compañero a un extraterrestre. Se trata de uno de los 300.000 refugiados ...




m.filmaffinity.com





Era muy inestable. Recuerdo que algunos capítulos eran buenísimos y otros una basura.

O lo mismo mi memoria me engaña. No descarto nada.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Abr 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Alguien se acuerda de esta maravilla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda que no iba con segundas. "Eran esclavos en su planeta y fueron liberados". Ya nos iban metiendo la narrativa.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Abr 2022)

Esta es de las que lo petaba y no creo que se rememore mucho. También es verdad que series de médicos las hacen como churros.


----------



## amputado (20 Abr 2022)

era escuchar esta sintonia y los niños saliamos corriendo del salon para no tragarse semejante mierda
ahora que lo veo decadas despues entiendo que era un programon con gente de nivel


----------



## Hermenauta (20 Abr 2022)

amputado dijo:


> era escuchar esta sintonia y los niños saliamos corriendo del salon para no tragarse semejante mierda
> ahora que lo veo decadas despues entiendo que era un programon con gente de nivel



No se si es un recuerdo equivocado mio, pero creo acordarme que tambien emitian una pelicula, casi siempre raras y que de aquella no me gustaban nada, relacionado con el tema. Pero ya digo que no se si lo estare confundiendo con otro programa.


----------



## circus maximus (20 Abr 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Los Roper, esta sí que es una joya, el que no la haya visto que lo haga, no se arrepentirá.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027594



Un amigo mío solía decir:
Estos follan menos que los Roper 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Felson (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Javito68 (21 Abr 2022)

se me adelanto el compañero!


----------



## Mission (21 Abr 2022)

circus maximus dijo:


> Un amigo mío solía decir:
> Estos follan menos que los Roper
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



   

Toda la razón.


----------



## das kind (21 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Esta es de las que lo petaba y no creo que se rememore mucho. También es verdad que series de médicos las hacen como churros.



Buenísima la música (la presentación en general).


----------



## das kind (21 Abr 2022)

Otra mítica de mi niñez:



Aviso, Catherine Bach da para paja. Para muchas, concretamente.


----------



## Rediooss (21 Abr 2022)

"Yo Claudio", sobretodo la parte que sale Calígula, no me extraña que lo asesinaran su propia guardia Pretoriana, menudo loco, serie que va cayendo ya en el olvido, siendo una de las mejores de toda la historia.


----------



## kingzink (21 Abr 2022)

gonzalo11 dijo:


> Y hay una de 2 hermanos, uno un rubiales y orro con bigotón y sombrero vaquero que eran como detectives, no me acuerdo el título


----------



## Hamtel (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## luron (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## luron (21 Abr 2022)

En esta serie infantil a una niña llamada Lotte le salía una especie de polla del ombligo y al tocarla se hacía invisible. Hasta la canción suena horrible (y eso que no tengo ni puñetera idea de lo que dice la letra).


----------



## skan (21 Abr 2022)

Los vigilantes de la playa.
Historias de la Cripta.
Pesadilla en Elm Street.
Playboy.
MASH.
Camino del Infierno


----------



## Don Luriio (21 Abr 2022)

Dos series que tuvieron mucho éxito y hoy se acuerda muy poca gente de ellas. Como dice el hilo. Cannon y Baretta


----------



## Don Luriio (21 Abr 2022)

luron dijo:


> En esta serie infantil a una niña llamada Lotte le salía una especie de polla del ombligo y al tocarla se hacía invisible. Hasta la canción suena horrible (y eso que no tengo ni puñetera idea de lo que dice la letra).


----------



## luron (21 Abr 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


>



Una serie que emitían a finales de los 80 por las tardes. Muchos críos la veíamos


----------



## Don Luriio (21 Abr 2022)

Los chavales jugábamos a esta serie; "Los paladines". Si estará olvidada que le pregunté a mi hermano y ni le suena.


----------



## Hamtel (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## amputado (21 Abr 2022)

ojito con este. un recuerdo desbloqueado


----------



## Rediooss (21 Abr 2022)

" La aventura de las plantas "
Impresiona ver ese hombre en mitad de una llanura estéril sin apenas cobijo del Sol y aparecer la vida en mitad de la nada, con esa música de fondo el francés Joël Fajerman .
Solo por eso, por la intro del programa será recordado para siempre.


----------



## Effetá (21 Abr 2022)

Creía que los dibujos eran más detallados, como los de Astérix o Tintin, me ha sorprendido lo bastos que son. O la miro mal ahora, porque creo que fue bien nociva (lo pienso ahora, entonces me encantaba)


----------



## Effetá (21 Abr 2022)

¿Nadie lo puso?


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo vagos recuerdos de una serie que hubo hace muchos años.
Era de humor inglés, había un personaje bastante cínico, etc... Pero no fue muy conocida.
No se si me gustaría hoy. No encuentro la serie por internet como otras.










'Casa repleta', comedia británica sobre una familia atípica


</b>Una nueva telecomedia británica, <i>Casa repleta,</i> comienza hoy su emisión (19.50, TVE-1) en el espacio en el que venía programándose <i>Todo</




elpais.com













Casa Repleta


<meta name="google-site-verification" content="fQWU8Y9tp5QB1VEhDBVT9NhAzoiSE_hs3jSoPp_cmzc" />




loqueseveiaentelevision.blogspot.com


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Estáis poniendo series que todo el mundo recuerda, capullos.



¿Y la que he puesto yo?


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Abr 2022)

No puedo poner nada, porque no lo recuerdo!


----------



## Gouel (21 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Y la que he puesto yo?



Y esa era....


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Y esa era....



Casa repleta. 






__





series programas pelis etc etc que lo PETARON en su epoca y que ahora NO SE ACUERDA NI DIOS


Aquí se tituló "Jóvenes" (hay un hilo en la guarde sobre la serie): Otra de hace muchos años, con una gran sintonía de cabecera: "Treinta y tantos".




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Inyusto (21 Abr 2022)

Pumuki



La Superabuela


----------



## Widowmaker (21 Abr 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> " La aventura de las plantas "
> Impresiona ver ese hombre en mitad de una llanura estéril sin apenas cobijo del Sol y aparecer la vida en mitad de la nada, con esa música de fondo el francés Joël Fajerman .
> Solo por eso, por la intro del programa será recordado para siempre.



Ahora que has hablado de programas y de sintonías que se quedan en la memoria, recuerdo "El Arca de Noé":



Y una serie que pocos recordarán:


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Abr 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> El halcon callejero



Mi padre la llamaba Putel por la abundancia de devaneos amorosos además de la tensión sesua no resuelta entre Kristin y el señor Mac Dermot.


----------



## Gouel (21 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Casa repleta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Full house? Padres forzosos? La serie de las gemelas Olsen, con una nueva serie en Netflix que se llama madres forzosas. Yo diría que recordada es...


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Full house? Padres forzosos? La serie de las gemelas Olsen, con una nueva serie en Netflix que se llama madres forzosas. Yo diría que recordada es...



Noooo. No es esa full house. En España la conocimos como "Casa repleta" , era una serie inglesa.
No recuerdo nada en particular pero sí a familiares adultos partirse de risa.
Esa serie que yo digo nadie la recuerda, pero la pusieron en tv habiendo pocos canales.
Pincha en el vídeo y los enlaces que he puesto, ya ves que no es la misma.


----------



## amputado (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gouel (22 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Noooo. No es esa full house. En España la conocimos como "Casa repleta" , era una serie inglesa.
> No recuerdo nada en particular pero sí a familiares adultos partirse de risa.
> Esa serie que yo digo nadie la recuerda, pero la pusieron en tv habiendo pocos canales.
> Pincha en el vídeo y los enlaces que he puesto, ya ves que no es la misma.



Ah... The Young ones.mitica y olvidada, casi no la emitieron. Mis 20.
La veo y añado Bottom, o la pareja basura como se llamo en España durante el breve periodo en que el plus la emitió, al igual que Bastard! Otra genialidad de rick mayal.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> Ah... The Young ones.mitica y olvidada, casi no la emitieron. Mis 20.
> La veo y añado Bottom, o la pareja basura como se llamo en España durante el breve periodo en que el plus la emitió, al igual que Bastard! Otra genialidad de rick mayal.



No se de qué hablas con eso de Young Ones.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (22 Abr 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Otra que sonó bastante



Este es el sueño erótico de todo el que la vio siendo adolescente y posiblemente más.


----------



## Gouel (22 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No se de qué hablas con eso de Young Ones.



A ver, en el enlace que me has puesto vienen, los jóvenes, o the Young ones y treintaitantos, la primera es una comedia británica gamberra y subrealista, la otra una serie americana más bien tirando a drama.


----------



## luron (22 Abr 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Pumuki
> 
> 
> 
> La Superabuela



La canción de la superabuela me encantaba.


----------



## luron (22 Abr 2022)

Hace unos años recordando series, un amigo mío tuvo un cacao mental y confundió la canción de esta serie con la de Chitty Chitty Bang Bang .


----------



## Isbanilla (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Isbanilla (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## SanRu (22 Abr 2022)

No se si está puesta.

Un indiana jones con perro o al menos así la recuerdo....


----------



## SanRu (22 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esta que era una serie buenisima.



Bill Conti en la melodía y vaya si se nota.....vaya obra maestra de banda sonora. De lo mejor que jamás se haya hecho.

Como recuerdo el capítulo donde Kristie Allye (la rebelde) acaba follando con un negro......


----------



## kingzink (22 Abr 2022)

A ver si se acuerda alguien de esta...


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> A ver, en el enlace que me has puesto vienen, los jóvenes, o the Young ones y treintaitantos, la primera es una comedia británica gamberra y subrealista, la otra una serie americana más bien tirando a drama.



Quería poner enlace a mi post, en el que puse enlace a esta serie inglesa :









'Casa repleta', comedia británica sobre una familia atípica


</b>Una nueva telecomedia británica, <i>Casa repleta,</i> comienza hoy su emisión (19.50, TVE-1) en el espacio en el que venía programándose <i>Todo</




elpais.com







Por cierto, ya que lo mencionas, "treintaitantos" fue otra serie predecesora de las de estilo "Melrose place" que creo que estaba bien, aunque recuerdo poco.


----------



## Isbanilla (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## kingzink (22 Abr 2022)

Isbanilla dijo:


>



En el capitulo en el que toca el saxofón recuerdo que salía Harrison Ford.


----------



## Effetá (22 Abr 2022)

Los Inmortales


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Abr 2022)

Curso del 63


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Abr 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Bill Conti en la melodía y vaya si se nota.....vaya obra maestra de banda sonora. De lo mejor que jamás se haya hecho.
> 
> Como recuerdo el capítulo donde Kristie Allye (la rebelde) acaba follando con un negro......



No se lo folla... se casa con el.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Abr 2022)

Otra serie inglesa que pocos recuerdan: 









Las viudas (Miniserie de TV) (1983)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Miniserie de TV (6 episodios). Tres ladrones armados mueren cuando la camioneta de seguridad que están robando se prende fuego en el túnel de Kingsway en Londres. Sus viudas, cuando se enteran de los ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Abr 2022)

Me suena el nombre pero no recuerdo de qué iba: 









Hijos e hijas (Serie de TV) (1982)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (1982-1987). 972 episodios. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Effetá (22 Abr 2022)

El Pájaro Espino. 
Un cardenal con una vida amorosa que paqué


----------



## Effetá (22 Abr 2022)

Raíces. Kunta Kinte


----------



## Effetá (22 Abr 2022)

Holocausto.


----------



## Effetá (22 Abr 2022)

Me aburrieron porque no me apetece sufrir. No sé si vi fragmentos o si las vi enteras.

Más ilusión me han hecho series que han puesto por ahí arriba, como Cuentos de la Isla del Mono de Oro, la relaciono con tardes de verano, en la hora de más calor, vacaciones, difrutarla en la penumbra con las persianas bajadas.


----------



## Effetá (22 Abr 2022)

Como Colombo, la puedo ver una y otra vez


----------



## moromierda (22 Abr 2022)

Yo vota:


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 May 2022)




----------



## Saluter (2 Jun 2022)

POldark
Satrk y Jacks
Norte y Sur
Masada
Canción Triste de Hill Street
Mike Hammer
Shaft


----------

